# Beach Ready



## Fit Freak (May 25, 2003)

After several months of working on gaining LBM I have decided it's time to do a small cut.  The plan is to do an 8 week mini-cut followed by maintenance for the remainder of the summer.

Current stats are 5'6" at a BW of 193lbs first thing in the morning.

For a before pic see "Post Bulk Pic" posted today (the pic is from May 23/03).

I hope lots of you will stop by, read, contribute, etc.  My goal of keeping the journal is to keep me on track as well as to provide information to other members.

The training plan looks like the following:

Day 1 - Quads / Hams
Day 2 - Chest / Calves
Day 3 - Back / Traps
Day 4 - Shoulders / Triceps
REST & REPEAT

I can't train biceps due to svere problems with tendonitis...actually I haven't been able to train them since January 

Now for cardio....to begin cardio will be performed at 4 times per week @ 30 minutes.  No HIIT for me...from my experience I lose too much energy when I'm running low on carbs.  Cardio will be steady pace cardio at about 70% MAX HR.  As weeks go on I will increase it up to 4 x 45 minutes.  I know it doesn't leave me a lot of room to change but the cut id only for 8 weeks and I feel my conditioning to begin is relatively good.

Diet: (high Protein / Low to Moderate Carbs / Moderate Fat

Proposed Ratios:

300P / 100C (active) / 90F appr. 2400 cals (w/o vegies and fiber)

Carb sources to include oatmeal, sweet potato, apples, berries, and vegies.

Evey 5th day on my day off I will be doing my versio of a carb load:

175P / 350C / 50F for about 2550 cals

So...I will post meals from today later...today will be a day to get me into the diet and tomorrow is all out!

Cheers...Fit Freak


----------



## Jenny (May 25, 2003)

Great move FF! 

,
Jenny


----------



## Fit Freak (May 25, 2003)

Thanks Jenny....glad you stpped by


----------



## Jodi (May 25, 2003)

Lookin Good!!!


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2003)

Nice pic FF.  What would you guess you BF% to be?  9-10%?

How low are you trying to get down to?  Lookin' like you do now at 193lbs I would bet that at about 185lb you will look pretty ripped up.

About the tendonitis......Is it in the bicep or the forearm that it is bothering you?


----------



## katie64 (May 25, 2003)

Good Luck on you cutting quest............


----------



## Fit Freak (May 25, 2003)

Thx Katie...

P-Funk...no idea on the BF%..but I'm looking to drop maybe 8-10 lbs....I just go by the mirror...try not to get wrapped up in the BF testing...I find it plays games with my head 

As for the tendonitis..it's in the brachioradialis....with the palm facing up it's right at the joint on the outer side.  Extremely painful... I can manage to train back but even curling a 20lb DB hurts like hell 

Jodi...glad you could join me...


----------



## katie64 (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Thx Katie...
> As for the tendonitis..it's in the brachioradialis....with the palm facing up it's right at the joint on the outer side.  Extremely painful... I can manage to train back but even curling a 20lb DB hurts like hell


My 13 yr.old son just went through that, I posted it under Pitcher's arm, in the training section, still bothers him alot, what do you do for yours..................he's still playing but is only allowed to play 1st base, he's still bummed, because he is a great pitcher too..........


----------



## Jodi (May 25, 2003)

I think you need to add this in here too.


----------



## Malachor (May 25, 2003)

You're lookin awesome FF.  I love those legs amazing size/sym.

How long have you been seriously lifting?


----------



## Fit Freak (May 25, 2003)

Jodi...lol...thx for adding the pic here...I tried but it said I couldn't add a duplicate pic 

Malachor....thx sooo much for the + feedback.....I've been lifting now for a little over 5 years now...I started at a tiny 145lbs I did my first competition after 16 months and ever since then I have tried extremely hard to learn as much as possible about training and nutrition and to be consistent with hard training!


----------



## Fit Freak (May 25, 2003)

Katie...I've had this problem for almost a year now.  I recently stopped taked my medication (Vioxx @ 25mg daily) b/c I didn't feel it was doing anything and it's hard on the body.  The only other option according to my dr is corticosteroid injections which he refuses to give me since he KNOWS I will train harder and make it worse 

I also tried taking like 6 weeks off from all upper body training once ....it helped a bit but then it came right back.  Not sure what else to say...I've considered physio but I really don't think ultrasoind or stuff like that will help.


----------



## katie64 (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Katie...I've had this problem for almost a year now.  I recently stopped taked my medication (Vioxx @ 25mg daily) b/c I didn't feel it was doing anything and it's hard on the body.  The only other option according to my dr is corticosteroid injections which he refuses to give me since he KNOWS I will train harder and make it worse
> 
> I also tried taking like 6 weeks off from all upper body training once ....it helped a bit but then it came right back.  Not sure what else to say...I've considered physio but I really don't think ultrasoind or stuff like that will help.


Thanks honey..he's young so our doc is in hopes that it will get better just by taking a year off from pitching we'll see, we had to ice it 4x a day and ibuprofen 4x a day for a week, helped at first but is bothering him again, happened last baseball season too, so that may be it for his pitching career, there's always other sports and the doc says it's from the curve ball, and that to take care of it because after 16 yrs of age, there's not much they can do for it except what you mentioned, and he is already interested in BBing.....thanks again...........


----------



## Fit Freak (May 25, 2003)

n/p


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2003)

Ouch, tendonitis in the brachioradialis is rough.  I had tendonits in my forearms befrore and when I started to supplement with B6 (about 500-100mg a day) it went away and my forearms feel great.


----------



## Malachor (May 25, 2003)

is the brachioradialis the portion of the bicep that connects into the shoulder joint?  i had tendonitis wherever that was jumping a fence once, but it was minor, but i'm also nails like arnuld.


----------



## Jenny (May 25, 2003)

Looking good there FF! 

Good luck with the cut!


----------



## Fit Freak (May 26, 2003)

Malachor...the brachioradialisoriginates in the upper arm and insert along the upper forearm region.  Did I say it hurts like hell 

P-Funk...you're saying to try B6 @ 500mg to 1000mg per day.....in divided dosages?


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2003)

I am saying take about 500-1000mg of B5 all in one dosage.  I think the pills I got are 500mg each so I take two of them to make 1000mg.  It really has helped.

Does it hurt you when you do any other upper bodies exercises?  Like when you do back?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 26, 2003)

Sorry to intervine, PF (nice Journal and pics FF)

B5...Pantothenic acid can be taken in those dosages...500-1000 mgs, B-6, can cause a reversible form of nerve damage above 250 mgs...and is usually taken in 50-100 mg dosages 

DP


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2003)

Oh shit, my bad, looking at the bottle it is only 50mg pills.  Sorry, damn, good thing some else is reading this.....See we need DP!!!!


----------



## Fit Freak (May 26, 2003)

Thx DP...so are we caying 50 to 100mg of B6?  I'm somewhat confused by now??


----------



## Fit Freak (May 26, 2003)

OK...so I'm starting to implement the new diet and cardio today.....going to do my best to cut back on the slow burning carbs...I have a huge weakness for oatmeal 

Got up and did my cardio first thing in the morning and actually managed to reduce my serving size of oatmeal with breakfast too...so far so good....


----------



## Jodi (May 26, 2003)

Congrats on becoming a Moderator


----------



## Fit Freak (May 26, 2003)

Thx babe 

I am starving right now...damn...I hate cutting back on my food....


----------



## Fit Freak (May 27, 2003)

Modays Meals:

Now..go easy...I'm working my way into this cause I've been on a high cal diet for quite a while I also had a couple battles with my cottage cheese yesterday and PB...which beat me but neverthless I'm getting there:

Cardio (am on empty tummy) - 15 min Stairclimb & 15m Eliptical

M1 2 Eggs / 8 Whites / 2/3 Cup (dry meausre) Oatmeal
M2 2 Cups 1% Cottage Cheese / 1Tbsp PB / 2T Unsweet. Cocoa
M3 Tuna / 2T FF Dressing / 1T Parmasen Cheese
M4 2 Scoops Protein / 200g Frozen StrwaberriesM5
M5 2 Cups 1% Cottage Cheese / 1Tbsp PB / 2T Unsweet. Cocoa
M6 2 Cups 1% Cottage Cheese / 1Tbsp PB / 2T Unsweet. Cocoa
Bedtime Tuna / 2T FF Dressing / 1T Parmasen Cheese

Totals:

Protein - 360
Carbs - 170
Fat - 78
Cals - 2822

I know I'll get there...may take me a whiloe b/c my appatite is out of control... 

Workout - Shoulders & Triceps

Dumbell OH Press - 70 x 15 / 85 x 10 / 85 x 8
Tri-set (Laterals/Bent-over Laterals/DB Front Raises) 3 x 20/25/25
...Need to go a bit heavier next time!
Reverse Peck Deck - 100 x 15 / 120 x 15 / 140 x 12 / 160 x 10
Single Arm Laterals - 30 x 15 / 35 x 12 / 40 x 10 / 50 x 8

Single Arm OH Ext - 30 x 15 / 40 x 8 / 35 x 10
Kickbacks (Drop Set..25/20/25) - 2 sets @ 15reps/10reps/5reps
Huge burn here...
Rope Pressdowns - 3 x 80 x 10-12
Single Arm Reverse Pressdown - 3 x 30 x 15 (held for squeeze)
...needs to ne heavier next time

Thats it

Also trained Abs after cardio in the morning:
Rope Crunch
Hanging Knee Raise
Knee-ins
Weighted Cable Oblique Crunch
Decline Crunch
Decline Twists

Awesome burn in the abs...2-3 sets of each exercise btw....

So...that's Monday...now for a new day!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 27, 2003)

We would suggest more Phytonutrients, maybe meal 3 and 5 

(The B-6 was PF's suggestion, I have seen everything from sea mussels to tumeric help for inflammation)

DP


----------



## Fit Freak (May 27, 2003)

Good point...I usually have green beans or some other vegies with my tuna....need to make sure I do this ALWAYS...


----------



## Fit Freak (May 27, 2003)

Cardio & Abs again this morning...starting to feel like a routine already 

Cardio - 15 min Bike / 15 min Eliptical

Abs - 3 sets each (15-20 reps)...only 10 sec rest b/w sets:

1) Hanging Knee Raise
Rope Crunch (Weighted)
Knee-ins
Decline Crunch

Obliques....hit'em hard tomorrow!


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

Damn!    Thats a lot of Cottage Cheese 

Why FF Dressing?


----------



## Fit Freak (May 27, 2003)

I like the taste...only 7 cals per Tbsp and I prefer to add a more filling fat source like nuts or natty PB to the meal...makes me feel like I'm eating more...did I mention I have a huge appetite...haha

Honestly...the FF dressing has virtually no sugar in it...it's Italian.  I mix it with a little Parmasen Cheese together with the tuna...it's the only way I like eating tuna...w/o it...NO TUNA 4 FF!

Yeah...the cottage cheese...I know...but I love it.....and at 500g each serving with some PB...lots of protein...which I think is very important late at night.

Good to see ya stopping by again.....


----------



## Fit Freak (May 27, 2003)

Damn...leaving for Halifax today...going to be gone all day so it looks like I'll be eating a lot of tuna and green beans today with PB for fat.  It's quick and easy to carry along.....gonna be crappy for variety today


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

What about shakes w/ flax


----------



## Fit Freak (May 27, 2003)

I could but I find they just don't fill me up enough....


----------



## Fit Freak (May 27, 2003)

Todays Meals:

M1 - 2 Cups Cottage Cheese (FF) / 1Tbsp PB / 2Tbsp Cocoa
M2 - Tuna / 1Tbsp PB / 1 Cup Green Beans
M3 - Tuna / 1Tbsp PB / 1.5 Cups Green Beans
M4 - 2 Cups Cottage Cheese (FF) / 1Tbsp PB / 2Tbsp Cocoa
M5 - 8 Egg Whites / 1 Cup Oatmeal (dry measure) / 2Tbsp Salsa
M6 - 12 Egg Whites / 2Tbsp PB / 1Cup Green Beans

Totals:

Protein - 290
Carbs - 145
Fat - 76
Cals - 2445


----------



## Fit Freak (May 27, 2003)

Today's Training:

Chest (Used mainly Hammer Strength today for a break from BB and DB work):

Flat Hammer Press (weight listed is total weight added to hammer machines)
180x15 / 225x15 / 270x12 / 295x8 / 295x8

Wide Grip Hammer Press
270x12 / 295x10 / 315x8

Incline Hammer Press
180x10 / 180x10 / 180x12

Peck Deck
110x15 / 130x12 / 150x8 / 150x6drop...100x6drop...70x6

Cable Crossover
20x15 / 25x15 / 30x12 / 35x10

Dips
BWx20 / BWx15

Very good pump today but vascularity in my arms took a while to come out....must be the reduction in carbs since I'm used to double what I had today

Cardio was done this morning along with abs on an empty stomach...15 minutes Bike and 15 minutes Eliptical

Abs (3 sets each with 10 sec rest b/w sets):
Hanging Knee Raise
Rope Crunch
Knee-ins
Decline Crunch

15-20 reps per set


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2003)

Where's the Omega 3's?


----------



## Fit Freak (May 28, 2003)

I know...needed some flax yesterday...I'll be better today...

Oh yeah...starving in the middle of the night last night so I had a can of tuna at 3am.... 

I hate this ...I always get hungry in the middle of the night....


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2003)

> I hate this ...I always get hungry in the middle of the night....



Try increasing your fat and protein.  How soon before bedtime are you eating?


----------



## Fit Freak (May 28, 2003)

Jodi...I usually eat high protein/fat right before bed...yet I still get hungry??

Today's Workout:

Squats:
135x20 / 225x15 / 275x15 / 315x12 / 335x10 / 365x8

Smith Squats (Narrow Stance):
225x15 / 275x15 / 315x12 / 365x8

Sissy Squats:
BWx12 / BW+25x12 / BW+35x8

Single Leg Leg Extensions:
150x12 / 150x12 / 200x10

SLDL:
135x15 / 225x12 / 225x12

Lying Leg Curls:
100x12 / 110x12 / 120x8

Cardio - 15 minutes Bike after workout (I find this helps reduce soreness....gets rid of lactid acid)

Gr8 workout today...felt strong on my squats  Would have liked to do a bit more volume on hams but I was too tired from quads

Today's Meals:

M1 - 8 Whites / 1 Cup Oats
M2 - 2 Scoops Protein / 150g Strawberries / 2tsp Flax Oil
M3 - 200g Chicken Breast / 2Cups Green Beans
M4 - 2 Scoops Protein / 150g Strawberries / 2tsp Flax Oil
M5 - 1 Scoop Protein / 100g Strawberries
M6 - 2 Cups Cottage Cheese (FF) / 1Tbsp PB / 2Tbsp Cocoa
M7 - 2 Cups Cottage Cheese (FF) / 1Tbsp PB / 2Tbsp Cocoa / 1.5Cups Green Beans

Totals:
Protein - 335
Carbs - 195
Fat - 65
Calories - 2685

Jodi...I've been trying many things to "cure" the overnight hunger...still a "work in progress" ....


----------



## Malachor (May 28, 2003)

have you tried to drink more water before bed?  if anything, getting up and peeing once or twice more isn't as bad as getting hungry.


----------



## Fit Freak (May 29, 2003)

That's true...maybe I should give that a try...especially since I get up anyway to go to the bathroom....Gonna give vegies (greens) and fluid a try...see how it works!

Damn...woke up this morning...legs are seriously sore from last nights leg workout I'm trying to decide if a little cardio would do them good or just make them worse I better decide soon......it's 6am....either cardio or back to bed for another hour????????


----------



## Jodi (May 29, 2003)

I've found tuna w/ mayo or a full fat dressing works best for me before bed.  Thats why you always see my last meal as tuna w/romaine and a dressing.  

I hate getting up in the middle of the night to pee cuz then I'm hungry no matter what.  JMO!


----------



## Fit Freak (May 29, 2003)

I think that could be it...I wake up a few times....it could just be a mental thing...being hugry I mean.  I'm not a mayo fan but I'm going to try a couple of those new flavors out...maybe I'll like those.  I need to get this night-time hunger problem under control.

BTW...decided to opt out of cardio this morning...legs were just too sore and I decided it would be better to let them recover rather than do cardio.  I may do a little after my workout tonight...have to wait and see how they feel.

I'm off to Halifax for today/tomorrow so I'll post my meals and training for today tomorrow night


----------



## TimeaJr (May 29, 2003)

Looking awesome! Congrats on your mod status! And I'm with Jodi... that is an amazing amount of cottege cheese. lol. I cannot even imagine. Ewww. But then I hate cottege cheese. Later


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

just thought that i would let you know that i tried the Hot n spicy mayo today by Miracle Whip and Damn is that spicy.....but ohhh soo good with tuna or chicken....mmm....herbed one tomorrow and then tomato and bacon on sat....lol


----------



## Fit Freak (May 30, 2003)

Timea...I luv cottage cheese...I add peanut butter (natural) along with a little cocoa and it's pretty good!

J'Bo...thx for the feedback about the Hot n' Spicy Mayo...I'm going to the store tonight and looking fwd togetting some...mmm

Reports for meals and training to come later tonight for Thursday and Friday...and my legs are still killing me from Wednesday.....


----------



## Fit Freak (May 31, 2003)

OK...the last couple days were less than optimal...I was away and had to prettymuch eat out of a bag.  I managed to still train though...both days 

Cardio Report - still too sore on Thrsday and Friday to even touch cardio...I think I really did a # to my legs on Wednesday 

Thursday Meals:

M1 - 2 Cups FF Cottage Cheese / 1T PB / 2T Cocoa
M2 - 2 Cups FF Cottage Cheese / 1T PB / 2T Cocoa
(laziness...and cravings took over 
M3 - 150g Chicken Breast / 2 Cups Green Beans
M4 - 150g Chicken Breast / 2 Cups Green Beans / 1T PB
M5 - Tuna / 2T FF Italian Dressing / 1T Parmesan Cheese
M6 - Solid Protein Bar (went to the movies) (30P/28C/5F/280cal)
M7 - Tuna / 2T FF Italian Dressing / 1T Parmesan Cheese / Medium Apple / 2 Cups Green Beans

Shoulders:

Shoulder Press (Universal Machine)
15x200 / 15x260 / 15x300 / 12x360 / 9x400 / 8x400 / 8x400

Reverse Peck Deck
15x120 / 15x150 / 12x180 / 10x180 / 10x180

Lateral Raises
15x20 / 15x20 / 15x25

Single Arm Laterals
15x30 / 12x35 / 10x40 / 8x50 (little cheating)

Cable Front Raises
15x40 / 12x50 / 10x50 (burning like crazy)

Machine Shrugs (behind neck)
20x400 / 15x550 / 15x550 / 12x550 (losing grip...no straps)

Calves

Standing Calf Raise
15x500 (stack) / 15x500 / 15x650 / 15x650 / 12x650

Seated Calf Raise
15x135 / 12x135 / 12x135

Forearms
Flexors - 4 sets of 12-15x195
Extensors - 4 sets of 12-20 x 40-50

Good training session today I thought....energy level stayed up...strong on my presses....nice burn in my foreamrs...and calves felt strong today!


----------



## Fit Freak (May 31, 2003)

Friday's Meals:

M1 - 150g Chicken Breast with Vegies (3-4 Cups) - Onions, Tomato, Mushrooms, and Green Beans with chilli flakes...hot but yummy ?(had to eat cold since on the road)
M2 - Tuna / 2T FF Italian Dressing / 1T Parmasen Cheese / Medium Apple / 1T PB
M3 - Solid Protein Bar (at the movie again (30P/28C/5F/280cals)
M4 - Tuna / 2T FF Italian Dressing / 1T Parmasen Cheese / 2 Cups Green Beans
M5 - 1 Scoop Protein / 150g Strawberries / 2tsp Flax Oil
M6 - 2C 1% Cottage Cheese / 1T PM / 2T Cocoa
M7 - 2C 1% Cottage Cheese / 1T PM / 2T Cocoa (had to get protein content up for the day...late night)
Overnight....150 Canned Chicken / 1T PB...here we go again at night   

P - 330
C - 175
F - 70
Cals - 2650

Back:

Lat Pulldowns (very wide grip)
15x140 / 15x140 / 15x160 / 15x160 / 12x180 / 8x200 / 8x200

Seated Row (Close Grip)
15x150 / 160x15 / 12x180 / 10x200

Hammer Pulldowns
15x180 / 12x200 / 10/220

Seated Row (Very Wide Grip)
3 sets @ 12x160

Energy level very very low now....

Behind Neck Pulldowns
15x130 / 12x150 / 15x130

Cable Pullovers
3 sets @ 15x50

I trained in the morning.....out of my routine...good pump but not a lot of energy or strength

Still no cadio...legs still VERY stiff...hurt like hell....a full 48 hours later


----------



## Fit Freak (May 31, 2003)

Saturday Morning...7am

Looking a bit tighter from last weeks cut backs in calories....appear to have lost some fluid retention....obliques showing better....pumps still good....strength still there

This week...starting Sunday or Monday...adding as ECA for a couple weeks (Red Rockets) and also going to cut back more on carbs and cals...going to add more beef/vegies....try to reduce cottage cheese...see how it takes shape.


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2003)

So with less cottage cheese are there going to be more EFA's? 

Did you stop eating oatmeal?


----------



## Fit Freak (May 31, 2003)

NO....just didn't have it the last couple days since I was busy/away...funny you nebtioned it...I just finished a nicely sized bucket of it... 

As for the EFA's I'm going to up the pre-workout anount from 2tsp to 1Tbsp...I'm adding some fish oil caps too in the morning with breakfast...and lastly...going to start having some flax meal with one or two meals for the EFXs as well as the soluble fiber.

I know this is an area I need work on....glad you've been noticing


----------



## Malachor (May 31, 2003)

do you put anything into your oatmeal?  today is first time i've had oatmeal since who knows when...  i know why because it's gross!  i just put the oatmeal and water into the microwave.

i hope since you eat so much of it FF that you have some good ideas to make it tasty!


----------



## Fit Freak (May 31, 2003)

Saturday's Training:

Chest:

Flat Bench Press
135x15 / 135x15 / 225x15 / 245x12 / 275x9 / 275x8 / 295x5 

Flat DB Fly
3 sets @ 70x12

Decline Bench Press
185x15 / 205x12 / 205x10 / 205x8 (started to feel tires...had my pre-workout meal too long before training AND I had to train early today...always weaker in the morning)

Incline DB Fly
3 sets @ 60x15

Peck Deck
3 sets @ 140x10

Cable Crossovers
2 sets @ 15x60

Overall...flat bench was fine...all lifts with no spotter...would have liked to do a couple more reps at 295 (did 5...should be getting 7 here..IMO)

Pump...OK..but definately notice the reduction in carbs and calories...as well as maybe less glycogen from some cardio.

Cardio:

Finally able to some...30 minute incline walk at 3.5-3.8mph at 15% incline (20min) and 10min at 10%

Tomorrow my legs should be fine...I hope!

Abs: (quickie...)

Seated Cable Crunch (used lat pulldown set-up)
3x20 (60lbs)

Hanging Knee Raise
3x20

Ball Crunch
1x20


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Malachor *_
> do you put anything into your oatmeal?  today is first time i've had oatmeal since who knows when...  i know why because it's gross!  i just put the oatmeal and water into the microwave.
> 
> i hope since you eat so much of it FF that you have some good ideas to make it tasty!



Mix dry oatmeal in your pb and it tastes like HEAVEN....mmm.

FF= i just had the helmanns herb sensation mayo....OMG its even better than the spicy one....got to try to bacon and tomato one today...(that sounds so unhealthy but great)


----------



## Fit Freak (May 31, 2003)

J'Bo...funny you emntion it...I just bought some bacon and tomato last night...haven't tried it yet....probably tomorrow...maybe later today!

Malachor....I add sugar sustitute to my oatmeal and sometimes some crystal light powder...I don't worry about aspartame in case you were wondering.

Other things...add peanut butter, nuts, dice up fruit, really yummy...adding sugar free yogurt to chilled oatmeal (mmmm), mushed banana, what else....lots of people like cinamin (not for me though)....I think that about sums it up!

So...I add crystal light powder or some sugar substitute.

The above additional ideas will depend on the type of diet you follow and your caloric requirements of course.


----------



## Malachor (May 31, 2003)

thanks, i'll have to try those ideas out!


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2003)

I just like cinnamon and splenda in my oats!   

You can also do butter.  I've never tried that but I hear its good.  

FF - Crystal Light in your oats?   Sorry but that sounds  

 Glad to know your gonna work on the EFA's.   No slacking


----------



## Malachor (May 31, 2003)

i didn't like cinnamon and oatmeal either, so i added some strawberries and i put it in the freezer to chill.  i think i might like it chilled.  thanks for all the ideas, next i will try it with pb.  if these dont work, ill just eat it dry lol


----------



## Malachor (May 31, 2003)

i like just eatting oatmeal plain.  i discovered it's the best way without tasting horrendous.  is that fine?


----------



## Fit Freak (May 31, 2003)

If you can stand it plain is actually the best way to go Are you talking plain as in dry and not even cooked?  If so it's good with PB

I just find it's too damn blah plain...then again I've been eating it for a long time too.

Jodi...the crystal light is really good in it...no cals...just aspartame...which you know my stand....I use lemon...mmmm


----------



## Malachor (May 31, 2003)

yeah, i actually finished my 1/2 cup of it dry and not cooked.  then i had a little more with water and a sliced strawberry not cooked, it was good too.  it is very plain, but that doesn't seem to bother me!


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 1, 2003)

With the berries...try adding some splenda or stevia (sugar substitute to sweeten things up


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 1, 2003)

Saturday's Meals:

OK..I confess...I continued to eat clean...as I usually do but I ate too many cals yesterday...guess I had a bit of a relapse...cals around 3300 with about 400g protein

This is to be expected I guess now and again..coming off a prolonged Lean Gain strategy.....today is a new day...BACK ON TRACK!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2003)

I bet those extra cals yesterday didn't harm you much.  Geez am I the only one that ate clean yesterday.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 1, 2003)

Funny you mentioned it...I look fuller and harder this morning...interesting to see how much more of a pump I will have today...trainong delts and triceps

It's kinda weird...I'm learning to know and understand my body SOOO well...it's like I new I needed it or something...it may sound crazy but it's true.  And as I said I'm just looking to tighten up a bit w/o losing too much w8 so I'm not that concerned if now and then I get a bit off track....trust me though...I still ate very well....just added an extra meal and snack late night

I started an ECA stack this morning too....Red Rockets...interesting to see if it'll decease my appetite which would be nice...since I'm always hungry


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 1, 2003)

Wow...I just trained shoulders and triceps...and just as I thought...after eating more cals and carbs yesterday...well the pump was awesome...strength VERY good.

Body Report - when pumped....ucts better...vascularity through shoudelrs and upper chest....looks like I got harder from last weeks changes.

Took the Red Rocket ?(ECA stack) today and definately felt it.

Shoulders:

Smith Overhead Press
135x15 / 185x15 / 225x12 / 245x12 / 265x8 / 265x7
Side Laterals
25x15 / 25x12 / 25x12 / 25x12
Bent Over Laterals
40x12 / 40x12 / 40x12
Single Arm Laterals
35x12 / 40x10 / 40x10
DB Front Raises
30x15 / 40x12
DB Shrugs
80x15 / 80x15 / 80x15

Triceps:
Single Arm Overhead Extensions
30x10 / 30x10 / 30x10
Rope Pressdowns
90x12 / 90x12 / 90x10
Kickbacks
30x12 / 30x12 / 30x12
V-Bar Pressdowns
150(stack) x 15 x 3 sets

Very pleased with physique today...definately motivating

Cardio - full of energy so I did more than planned (after weights)
35 minutes Eliptical (higher intensity than last week) and 5 minutes Bike

Will post meals from today in the morning....


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 2, 2003)

Yesterday's Meals:

M1 - 8 Whites / 1C Oats
M2 - 1 Egg / 8 Whites / 1.5C Green Beans
M3 - 1.5 Scoops Protein / 150g Strawberries / 1Tbsp Flax 
M4 - 8 Whites / 1C Oats
M5 - 150g Inside Round Steak / 3C Green Beans
M6 - 8 Whites / 1C Oats
M7 - 12 Whites / 1Tbsp PB

M6 - shouldn't have had the 1C Oats but I fell prey to hunger
I need to shop today for more vegies...maybe some salad mix

Overall though...daily cals were where I want them to be for now regardless

Protein - 385
Carbs - 215
Fat - 65
Calories - 2600


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 2, 2003)

Yesterday's Meals:

M1 - 8 Whites / 1C Oats
M2 - 1 Egg / 8 Whites / 1.5C Green Beans
M3 - 1.5 Scoops Protein / 150g Strawberries / 1Tbsp Flax 
M4 - 8 Whites / 1C Oats
M5 - 150g Inside Round Steak / 3C Green Beans
M6 - 8 Whites / 1C Oats
M7 - 12 Whites / 1Tbsp PB

M6 - shouldn't have had the 1C Oats but I fell prey to hunger
I need to shop today for more vegies...maybe some salad mix

Overall though...daily cals were where I want them to be for now regardless

Protein - 285
Carbs - 215
Fat - 65
Calories - 2600


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2003)

Dejavu

  Thats alot of egg whites, not that it bad but DAMN!  How do you cook your eggs that you can withstand that many.  Your house must stink like eggs 

 on the Flax  

I like to get Romaine or Baby Raw Spinach.  Makes a quick and easy salad and it tastes better than iceberg lettuce IMO!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

poor chickens


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 2, 2003)

Not sure if you have them south of the border but I get the cartons of egg whites....8 whites per 250ml carton...very quick and easy.  

Personally I like them and they have a good amino profile as well as high BV

I but regular eggs too but just use them when I add a yolk or two!

Romaine is gr8...iceburg has no taste...hardly and nutrients also...


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 3, 2003)

BTW...I just cook them in a non-stick pan with a touch of spray pam.

Yesterday's meals:

M1 - 8 Whites / 1C Oats
M2 - 125grams Inside Round Beef / 1.5C G.Beans / 100g Strawberries / 2tsp Flax Oil / 1 Scoop Protein
M3 - 2 Scoop Protein / 150grams Strawberries / 1Tbsp Flax Oil
M4 - 2Cups FF Cottage Cheese  / 1T PB / 2T Cocoa
M5 - 8 Whites / 1C Oats
M6 - Tuna / 1T PB

P - 320
C - 200
F - 75
Cals - 2750 

Training - Back & Abs / Cardio - 30 minutes Eliptical

Lat Pulldown 150x15/180x12/200x8/200x8
Single Arm DB Row 100x15/100x15/100x15 (we only have 100lb DBs...it sucks)
Behind Neck Pulldown 150x12/170x8/150x10
CG Seated Row 200x10/200x8/200x8
WG Seated Row 160x12/160x10 (tired pretty quick here... weak
DB Pullovers 80x12/90x8/90x6

Abs
Seated Cable Crunch 3 sets @ 60lbx20
Knee-ins 3 sets @ 20 reps
Weighted Oblique Side Bends 3 sets @ 80lbx20reps
Decline Crunch 2 sets of 20
Decline Crunch (weighted) 2 sets of 20 with 25lb plate
Decline Crunch/Twists 2 sets of 30 (15 per side)

Abs were on fire by the end of all this  Pleased!


Stability Ball Back extensions
M7 -


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 3, 2003)

Training today - should have taken a day off but I feel gr8...just don't feel like a day off....maybe Wed or Thursday???

Chest - no DBs or BBs today...just Hammer Strength and Machines

Flat Hammer 180x15/180x15/270x10/270x10/270x10
Wide Hammer 4 sets of 270x10
Incline Universal 260x15/300x12/340x10/340x9
Peck Deck 2 sets of 120x10
Cable Crossover (drop set) 3 sets of 10x50 & 15x30lbs
Incline Cable Crossover 2 sets of 15x30lb

Traps:
Hammer Shrugs on Flat Hammer Machine 5 sets of 360x15
Universal Shrugs 3 sets of 400(stack )x20reps

Decided to do some side laterals too...continue feeling full of energy!

DB Latrerals 2 sets of 15lbsx25reps
BB Laterals 3 sets of 15repsx25lb Barbell

Cardio:

30 minutes Stairclimber & 10 minutes Bike

Damn...felt gr8 today...dropped about 2 lbs in the last 9 days or so.

BW at 191 and looking harder/leaner...pleased so far...no need to go lower on carbs for nw.

Bonus...getting more consistent with the flax....

I think I've found my zone for now anyway...approx:
300P
200C
70F
2600 cals

with cardio 3 or 4 days per week first thing in the am or post workout!  Seems I may be lucky comared to some...I just don't need to drop the carbs too low...when I do I lose strength and mass/fullness and my pumps and intensity suffer.

Changes to come when this stops working effectively.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2003)

> Damn...felt gr8 today...dropped about 2 lbs in the last 9 days or so.
> 
> BW at 191 and looking harder/leaner...pleased so far...no need to go lower on carbs for nw.
> 
> Bonus...getting more consistent with the flax....


 on Flax!  

Nice job! I noticed less cottage cheese the other day.  

Those egg whites, here in the US its cheaper to buy real eggs than it is for a carton of egg whites.  I can get a dozen eggs for 79 cents but those egg cartons are around $3.00.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 5, 2003)

Tuesday, June 3rd Meals:

M1 - 8 Whites / 1C Oats / Salsa
M2 - Tuna / 1.5C G Beans
M3 - 200grams Ex Lean Beef (fat rinsed) / Salsa / Apple
M4 - 2Cups Cottage Cheese FF / 1T PB / 2T Cocoa
M5 - 8 Whites / 1C Oats / Salsa
M6 - 2 Eggs / 8 Whites / Salsa / 2T PB
Protein - 280
Carbs - 195
Fat - 70
Cals - 2530

Wednesday's Meals:

M1 - 2 Cups FF Cottage Cheese (woke up early... )
M2 - same as above...damn me.....should have been something different here....bak on track....
M3 - 150 Grams Chicken Breast / 8oz (weight) salad mix - greens / 1.5T Vinagarette
M4 - 150grams Chicken Breast / 2Cups G Beans
M5 - 1.5 Scoops Protein / 150grams Strawberries / 1T FLAX
M6 - 8 Whites / 1C Oats / Salsa
M7 - 2Cuos FF Cottage Cheese / 1T PB / 2T Cocoa

Protein - 340
Carbs - 180
Fat - 76
Cals - 2765

Trained Legs...no squats today...going for a change over last week:

Leg Press (p = plates)
10px20/14px20/18px15/22px10/22px10 (something popped in my upper right quad.....no good and ithurts like hell today
Forward Lunges - 2 sets 70x15
Backward Lunges - 2 sets 70x15
Lateral Lunges - 2 sets 70x15
Leg Extensions 4 sets...weight ???
Sissy Squats 3 sets bodyweight 12 reps

Lying Leg Curls 100x15/120x12/120x12/140x8
DB SLDL (weight per hand) 60x15/80x15/80x15

Good workout but no a heavy workout this time.....back to squats and smith squats next week!

RESTING TODAY...NOW I CAN FEEL I NEED IT


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 5, 2003)

Jodi...thx...I'm working on making sure I get at least 1Tbsp daily but eventually I want to consistently take it 1.5 to 2 Tbsp daily...in due time though


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2003)

If I can get 2 Tablespoons of Flax a day with alot less food than you get to eat then you can do it.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 5, 2003)

hehe...I know...I eat a lot don't I Just think..this is me trying to cut down a bit  Wait until you see me an a buk...  Let's just say I have to let the stores know ahead of time  j/k...

Nice quote


----------



## bludevil (Jun 6, 2003)

Just found this journal. Enjoyed it, will definately be keeping track on it. Good job FF.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks BD....

OK...here is an entry for ya:

RESTING TODAY...also RESTED yesterday....trying to listen to my body...feeling fatigued...my body is telling me to ease up  This was evident even Wednesday when I decided to do leg presses instead of squats....a sure sign of mental/physical fatigue...for me anyway.
I'm sure I'll be re-energized for tomorrow...looking forward to a killer chest session with some tri work and calves too.

Diet to be posted tonight.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 7, 2003)

OK...last couple days have been crazy (Thursday and Friday) but I took as a good chance to rest....so after two complete days of rest I feel re-energized and ready to go

Friday's Meals:

M1 - 8 Whites / 1C Oats / Salsa
M2 - 200g Drained Lean Beef / 2C Green Beans
M3 - 8 Whites / 1C Oats / Salsa
M4 - 200g Drained Lean Beef / 2C Green Beans
M5 - 8 Whites / 1C Oats / Salsa
M6 - 200g Drained Lean Beef

Overnight - 1T PB

Comments - NO VARIETY & NO FLAX 
100grams = 3.5oz for you AMericans...

Decided to switch my cab/calories counting to active carbs...after re-visiting Jodi's responses in another thread 

P - 255
C (Active) - 160
F - 62
Cals - 2225

Notes - feeling much better this morning...my body seemed to need a couple days of complete rest.  I was satrting to feel rundown.....experienced increased hunger (for me a tell-tale sign of fatigue), and Wednesday's leg workout I opted to substitute leg presses for squats
 a sign that I was tired.

Feeling much better this morning...looking forward to training...feeling mentally strong too

Cheers


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2003)

OMG    How can you eat that many egg whites is beyond me. 



> Comments - NO VARIETY & NO FLAX


  I'm watching you and I better see some improvements there mister!   


> Feeling much better this morning...looking forward to training...feeling mentally strong too


Good now get your ass in the gym!!   


> 100grams = 3.5oz for you AMericans...


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 9, 2003)

Damn me...I went out (partied) Sat night and can you say...TOO MUCH TO DRINK  Needless to say Sunday was a write-off...didn't train...diet off BUT I did have an amazing time Sat night.

All in all it was well worth it...gotta have a life outside of the gym too

Back on track today...judging by the mirror it looks like I did a number on my abs from the partying... 

Oh well...back on track today...I promise


----------



## bludevil (Jun 9, 2003)

It is nice to let loose every once in a while though.  
For me, the next day or so I feel so guilty about it that I train even harder in the gym and make sure my diets strict the following week.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 9, 2003)

Yeah...I thought about hitting the gym but I felt I would just wear my body down even more...I opted for rest...which turned out well...cause I trained tonight and the pumps were insane

I'm glad I went out for sure...IMO it's important to find a blance b/w BB and life/having fun...at least when I'm not competing anyway!

Diet and training info to come tomorrow morning.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 10, 2003)

Monday's Meals:

M1 - 8 Whites / Salsa / 1C Oats
M2 - 200g Chicken Breast / 2C G Beans
M3 - 175g X-Lean Ham Steak / 2C G Beans
M4 - 1.5 Scoops Protein / 1 Tbsp FLAX / 100g STrawberries
M5 - 8 Whites / Salsa / 1C Oats
M6 - 8 Whites / Salsa / 1C Oats

P - 250
Active C - 150
F - 55

Training - Chest / Triceps / Abs
Cardio - 40 minutes Eliptical

Good chest workout...poundages down a little but VERY good pumps/cuts

Looks like I've recovered from my expedition as a "weekend warrior" 

Chest:
Bench Press
Incline Fly
DB Press with Stability Ball
Peck Deck
Crossovers superset with Dips

Tris:
SA OH Extensions
V Pressdowns
Wide Pressdowns
CG Push-ups on stability Ball

Abs:
Knee-ins
Decline crunch
Seated Weighted Cable Crunch
Weighted Side Bends


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 12, 2003)

Tuesday's Meals:

M1 - 8 Whites / 1C Oats / Salsa
M2 - 1 Egg / 8 Whites / Salsa
M3 - Tuna / 1Tbsp PB (should have had veggies but I was too busy shopping...hehe)
M4 - Tuna / Apple
M5 - 2C FF Cottage Cheese / 1T PB / 2T Cocoa
M6 - same as 5
Bed - Tuna / 1T PB

Training - Back / Calves / Traps

WG Pulldowns
CG Seated Row
DB Single Arm Row
Seated Hammer Row
Cable Pullovers
BB Shrugs
Standing Calf Raise
Seated Calf Press on Leg Press

Cardio - 40m Stairclimbing....got caught up in checkin' out the ladies


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 12, 2003)

Wednesday's Meals:

M1 - 8 Whites / 1C Oats / Salsa
M2 - 200g Round Steak / 2C Green Beans
M3 - 2C FF Cottage Cheese / 1T PB / 2T Cocoa
M4 - 1.5 Scoops Protein / 1T FLAX OIL / 150g Strawberries
M5 - 8 Whites / 1C Oats / Salsa
M6 - 2C FF Cottage Cheese / 1T PB / 2T Cocoa
M7 - 12 Whites / Salsa / 1/2TPB

P - 330
AC - 195
F - 73

Cals seem to be creeping up a bit lately...I think it's in response to the added cardio...but I'm not too worries cause it's summer time and I'm enjoying the cardio....sounds crazy when I say it though... 

Training - Shoulders / Abs

Smith Overhead Presss
DB Laterals
Reverse Fly
BB Laterals
Reverse Peck Deck
DB Front Raises

Decline Crunch
Decline Knee-ins
Ball Oblique Crunch
W8ted Side Bends

Cardio - 20m Stairclimb & 10m Eliptical

Errrr.....over 2 hrs of intense yard work today too.....oh well...gotta be done


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2003)

WHERE'S THE FREAKIN VEGGIES???????  


Oh, and how bout some EFA's in there too


----------



## Victoria (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> 
> 
> Comments - NO VARIETY & NO FLAX
> 100grams = 3.5oz for you AMericans...



FF - why do you need variety? If you eat the proper meals why cant you just leave it like it is?


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 12, 2003)

Ease up there girl...I'm not perfect....check out your signature...lol

OK...no hate.....truth is I was on the road again...packed like 4 cups of vegies but just didn't eat them....too damn busy hsopping for something to where to a party next week...my bad


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 12, 2003)

OK...I am definately not one to implement enough variety but the theory is that our bodies need many nutrients and in order to get them all we need to consume a wide variety of foods.  Pretty simple but I find it hard to stick to something if I don't get into somewhat of a routine...guess everything has a trade-off!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Ease up there girl...I'm not perfect....check out your signature...lol
> 
> OK...no hate.....truth is I was on the road again...packed like 4 cups of vegies but just didn't eat them....too damn busy hsopping for something to where to a party next week...my bad




  It was just a friendly reminder


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 13, 2003)

FF,

Looking great. When are you working out?  I was wondering if you spiked up your carbs postworkout but I didnt see that at all.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 13, 2003)

I usually train in the evening....the evening meal of 8 whites and 1C oats is usually my post workout meal.  I use whey/flax before my workout...usually not after...and I'm not a fan of the high GI foods after training...just doesn't seem to do it for me.  You will pretty much never see me having a bunch of dextrose and whey post workout...whether I'm cutting or bulking...doesn't matter.  SOmetimes I will have an MRP but they only have about 25 grams of high GI carbs.  I particularly utilize the MRPs when I'm getting reading to compete.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2003)

Where the updates?   

How are you doing with your cut?  Week 3 right?


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 14, 2003)

It's going finr but this journal may be coming to a close...I think my body is pretty much where it wants to be...without too much restriction I don't think I'm going to get much leaner than where I'm at now.  As many know my goal is to come in as heavy as I can for my comp in early April 04'.  The last thing I want to do is lose LBM which is what I think is happening/going to happen.  

If I get too strict now I'm going to mess my body up for when it comes time for the real thing.

I'm not bailing out...I just don't want to lose LBM...right now I'm hovering at the 189 mark....and don't really want to get any lower otherwise my poundages are going to drop.

Comments are more than welcome.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 14, 2003)

This mornings workout:

Back:

Behind the Neck Pulldowns (rarely do this....)
Seated CG Row
Single Arm DB Rows
BB Rows
DB Pullovers

Decided to give the biceps a little work...the tendonitis has been feleing much better...so I did about 25 reps with each arm...only with 25lb DBs...felt ok...going to take it VERY VERY slow....who knows maybe I'll be able to train them again someday

Tongiht's PLAN:

It's summer time...and I have to deided to live a little more these days so I'm headed out for ANOTHER night on the town

Can't wait...hehe


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> It's going finr but this journal may be coming to a close...I think my body is pretty much where it wants to be...without too much restriction I don't think I'm going to get much leaner than where I'm at now.  As many know my goal is to come in as heavy as I can for my comp in early April 04'.  The last thing I want to do is lose LBM which is what I think is happening/going to happen.
> 
> If I get too strict now I'm going to mess my body up for when it comes time for the real thing.
> ...


 Definately don't want to lose LBM!  

Have fun tonight!  Wish I was doing something fun.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 14, 2003)

Will do...I'll have a vodka and water..lol...gotaa keep an eye on the cals ...or two...just for you

Hey....I'm going to try and be online around 2-3am (atlantic)...logging on my MSN...hope to see ya there


----------



## Malachor (Jun 14, 2003)

i'm definitely going to be following this journal closely when you start to bulk up again!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm sure I'll be up!


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 14, 2003)

Nice...I'm actually sitting here...half way there already shots of vodka RULE  just waiting for my ride


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2003)

any up dates here????  Bulking yet?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 26, 2003)

i think that this journal is dead


----------



## Fit Freak (Jul 28, 2003)

Yeah...I ended continuing with a cut...down to about 187lbs and pretty happy with my conditioning/strength/size,etc...so for now I'm doing some cardio, enjoying my summer, continuing to train hard...but overall looking for maintenance untill the end of the summer

When things change I'll post again...thanks for checking my journal though


----------

